# Cheltenham 2/3/4/5 December



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

Is anyone going to the Motorhomemedics/RV Spares open weekend??? We'll be off there tomorrow for a change of scenery for the weekend, and taking plenty of beer!!!
Camping for all is available at the nearby Briarfields campsite at a reduced rate! This isn't just for RV's, but all MH's !!!

Hope to see some of you there!

Dave & Jak.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget your bus pass Dave. :wink: 

There's a bus stop for Cheltenham literally just across the road from the campsite entrance.

Dave


----------



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmmmm, undecided now - are you being thoughfull or sarcastic :lol: 
We have our bikes, and are still young enough to ride em!!!

We don't yet qualify for a bus pass - and if we did, I'd rather use my rocket propelled skates to prove I'm still young and reckless :lol: :lol: 

....anyway, public transport is for getting back from the pub, not going shopping!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't do sarcastic Dave. (Well - not very often. :roll: )

Hiss taking . . . yes! :lol: :lol: 

But the bus stop is very convenient and I wouldn't want to ride my bike into Cheltenham. It's OK for part of the way, but some of it is a bit exposed on very busy roads. 8O 

Cotswold Motor Caravans is only a couple of miles away if you fancy a browse. Cracking good dealer, and on the same site as Golden Castle Caravans - who have a decent accessories shop. And loads of parking for the van round the back.

Dave


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

BreweryDave said:


> Is anyone going to the Motorhomemedics/RV Spares open weekend??? We'll be off there tomorrow for a change of scenery for the weekend, and taking plenty of beer!!!
> Camping for all is available at the nearby Briarfields campsite at a reduced rate! This isn't just for RV's, but all MH's !!!
> 
> Hope to see some of you there!
> ...


Hi Dave wonder if you could put more light on the meet, is the venue at arel court or is it just a meet at the camp site in badgeworth road cheltenham?

all the best

C


----------



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

...sorry Clive, havent been online since last post!
It was the RV Spares/Motorhomemedics open weekend, and we all camped at Briafields campsite about half a mile from their workshops just outside Cheltenham.

Well, what can I say - great weekend!
Met up with the incomparable Darren & Martin of Motorhomemedics/RV Spares.

They had an RV set up on the Briarfields site as a meeting place - which we quickly turned into a party zone - and plenty was drunk each night (mainly by my Jackie!!!)

There were only half a dozen in all - but quality not quantity is what counts!

Spent most of the weekend down at the 'shop/workshop' where we bought all those bits we didn't know we needed! Best buys - sink drainer and mesh door handle - how did we ever live without them

Darren worked hard and fixed our immersion heater rod - turns out it was wired 240v instead of 110 by someone in the past - no wonder the element blew! Still - all fixed now!

In fact - had such a good time (Briarfields site is very nice, tidy and clean and extremely RV friendly) we're still here now! The medics will be fitting a brand new shiny larger awning for us today before we head off back home.

All in all, a fab weekend, great company, great hospitality and service from Daren & Martin, their lovely wives and kids, and all were made to feel very special, and very welcome.

Suffice to say - we will be back - even if we don't know we need anything!!! There's always something!!!

I know there are lots of suppliers out there - but these guys really go the extra mile - highly recommended (...and they didn't even pay me to say that!)


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi dave sounds you guys had a good time, you can always mention the company on the feed back section, and also it might be nice to list the meet on our rally section which might get more people to come, I'm always happy to help you with the listing. Looking forward to other meets


----------

